# Canadian PR Eligibility



## amitnm1991 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I have a long story but I will need your help to get through with some doubts that I have.

I did my Masters degree in Australia under Information System Management. During my studies I have I had 10 months part time of work experience and after graduation I was eligible to work for 30+ hours per week and stayed with the same company for an additional 12 months.

All in all around 22 months of work experience, both part time and full time. 

Now, I did the following eligibility test: Do you want to come to Canada as a skilled immigrant? and it seems that I am eligible. 

My work experience (both part time and full time) revolves around a Business Analyst roles and responsibilities, but the title of my job is not "Business Analyst" will this be a problem? (As far as I can understand, I fit under 2171 - Information systems analysts and consultants)

Also, how do I do the Skill Assessment for my education and work? In Australia we use a body called ACS and they provide you with a result and a reference number that you will have to use when lodging your EOI (expression of interest).

Would I need to do a "Skill assessment" before applying for my express entry?

Also, how long does the overall procedure take?

Please help be out guys 

Keen for your replies.


----------



## amitnm1991 (Nov 5, 2013)

Just to add, will my part time work experience be counted as well?


----------



## DonBeahm (Feb 4, 2015)

Canada Immigration visa may be issued to federal and Quebec skilled workers, provincial nominees, people who have studied and/or worked in Canada, and business persons under Canada's economic immigration categories. Close family members of Canadian citizens and permanent residents may be issued Canada Immigration Visas through family sponsorship. Finally, Canada issues permanent resident visas to qualified asylum seekers and certain individuals on humanitarian and compassionate grounds. 

You can get more info here: CIC Help Centre 
cic.gc.ca/english/helpcentre/index-featured-int.asp


----------

